# Ordering from Bodybuilding.com for the UK. Do customs charge TAX?



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello,

Has anyone ordered from bodybuilding.com for UK delivery? They state on their site that its uncommon for orders to be charged tax, but I would like to know if this is the case..

Dan.


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Might be worth asking on there, I'm sure they've UK members. Don't think many on here are fans of the site lol


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Seen the shipping cost?!


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

It all depends if customs catch it or not, plus if you buy anything with whey in and they find it it'll be destroyed as you need the correct licences to import it from outside the eu


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

yep, they will charge you


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys.. The shipping costs are okay when you take into account their brilliant product prices. Although, if it does get caught by customs it'll no doubt either cost even more or, as you've suggested, potentially get destroyed.... Hmm, I might try it with some BCAAs, Omega 3s etc.. I'll let you know.


----------



## T Rex83 (Apr 12, 2012)

I ordered from them last year and didn't get charged any extra by customs


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

T Rex83 said:


> I ordered from them last year and didn't get charged any extra by customs


What did you order?


----------



## T Rex83 (Apr 12, 2012)

DanMac said:


> What did you order?


I ordered some Daa and a tub of Amino 1 and got a sample tub of Musclepharm assault as a freebie.


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

T Rex83 said:


> I ordered some Daa and a tub of Amino 1 and got a sample tub of Musclepharm assault as a freebie.


Okay, I was just wondering if you had purchased any protein. As one of the lads suggested that it'll get held at customs... Surely, they would've informed me of this when I contacted them yesterday. So, if all protein was stopped at customs I would've thought a lot of the people ordering from the UK would get straight in contact concerning their orders..

I'm guessing it'll be fine..


----------



## T Rex83 (Apr 12, 2012)

DanMac said:


> Okay, I was just wondering if you had purchased any protein. As one of the lads suggested that it'll get held at customs... Surely, they would've informed me of this when I contacted them yesterday. So, if all protein was stopped at customs I would've thought a lot of the people ordering from the UK would get straight in contact concerning their orders..
> 
> I'm guessing it'll be fine..


I Tried ordering protein but it told me it wasn't available to be shipped to the uk, thought it had something to do with the vat increase.


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

T Rex83 said:


> I Tried ordering protein but it told me it wasn't available to be shipped to the uk, thought it had something to do with the vat increase.


Yea, some of the protein I selected awhile back wasn't available. But, a large selection are available now. I'm sure the tax increase was on all health supplements, not just protein?


----------



## T Rex83 (Apr 12, 2012)

DanMac said:


> Yea, some of the protein I selected awhile back wasn't available. But, a large selection are available now. I'm sure the tax increase was on all health supplements, not just protein?


The tax didn't apply to anything in capsule or tablet form as they already had vat applied and i'm pretty sure diet products didn't get hit with it either, it was more rtd's and protein powders aswell as pre-workouts and most other powders.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Protein is illegal to import into the EU without a license - hence the message.

Please bear in mind if you find anything cheaper on there (after you include shipping and taxes), then email it in to us and we'll ensure our website prices BEAT IT! Just shoot it through to us... we'll beat the price you get after taxes / shipping (i.e. the delivered price), and then you won't have to wait ages for it to turn up, but get it *FAST* from our warehouse in Manchester  - http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/contacts/index/

Our reviews show how fast shipment from us is - http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Cant see how anything they sell is going to be any different to what you can get over here.


----------



## Big Cat (Apr 4, 2009)

Customs are really random. You'll get stuck with a massive tax one time, and then nothing the next. They also indeed love to destroy stuff just on the grounds of suspicion, because it costs you extra to contest it, so no one contests it. Back when I still worked with bodybuilding.com I asked them to always ship it as a gift, because usually you don't pay taxes on small orders, or under a declared amount. But as big as they have gotten, I don't think they do that anymore.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

customs do random parcel checks and have blacklists for addresses,

my mate imports shisha tobacco and has a nice pattern on what gets through and what doesnt 

not all parcels are checked so some get through but they DO check and if so expect a tax, the ratio from usa for his orders was 25% of orders/parcels got caught


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

BBWarehouse said:


> Protein is illegal to import into the EU without a license - hence the message.
> 
> Please bear in mind if you find anything cheaper on there (after you include shipping and taxes), then email it in to us and we'll ensure our website prices BEAT IT! Just shoot it through to us... we'll beat the price you get after taxes / shipping (i.e. the delivered price), and then you won't have to wait ages for it to turn up, but get it *FAST* from our warehouse in Manchester  - http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/contacts/index/
> 
> Our reviews show how fast shipment from us is - http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk


This I am massively interested in! So if I do an order from bb.com, include standard shipping and get to the final payment screen then printscreen. You will beat the price??


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

BBWarehouse said:


> Protein is illegal to import into the EU without a license - hence the message.
> 
> Please bear in mind if you find anything cheaper on there (after you include shipping and taxes), then email it in to us and we'll ensure our website prices BEAT IT! Just shoot it through to us... we'll beat the price you get after taxes / shipping (i.e. the delivered price), and then you won't have to wait ages for it to turn up, but get it *FAST* from our warehouse in Manchester  - http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/contacts/index/
> 
> Our reviews show how fast shipment from us is - http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk


Thanks for the information! The thing is, they have some brilliant prices for a range of products that I'm interested in and I haven't seen any UK seller get close in terms of price.. Would you be able to match there prices (with their £13 P&P cost added to your price)?


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

DanMac said:


> Thanks for the information! The thing is, they have some brilliant prices for a range of products that I'm interested in and I haven't seen any UK seller get close in terms of price.. Would you be able to match there prices (with their £13 P&P cost added to your price)?


I want to know this as well coz I would be looking at pre's and intra's which don't cost as much shipping wise. If they will then I can see BBW getting A LOT of my business over the coming years!!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Bodybuilding.com has a UK site.....


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I've ordered from them a few times when I couldn't get the same product in the UK.

In my experience, if you spend over £50, you're likely to get hit. Under, you get away with it.

Other thing I didn't really rate about bb.com was their postage. 3 weeks to receive your package unless you paid a load more (which didn't make it a lot cheaper than buying in the UK).

BTW. If you're just going after a product because it's cheaper on bb.com, look around. You can sometimes find the same product on offer with a UK retailer.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Bodybuilding.com has a UK site.....


All their products still come in from their warehouses in the US though.

The UK site is just so they can convert dollar prices to pounds and also some stuff that's available over there isn't on sale here.


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> All their products still come in from their warehouses in the US though.
> 
> The UK site is just so they can convert dollar prices to pounds and also some stuff that's available over there isn't on sale here.


The thing is, is they do some crazy bogof offers etc. I've never seen UK sites do these. If you know some, sort a brotha out please!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

DanMac said:


> Thanks for the information! The thing is, they have some brilliant prices for a range of products that I'm interested in and I haven't seen any UK seller get close in terms of price.. Would you be able to match there prices (with their £13 P&P cost added to your price)?





MyronGainz said:


> I want to know this as well coz I would be looking at pre's and intra's which don't cost as much shipping wise. If they will then I can see BBW getting A LOT of my business over the coming years!!


We are happy to match the landed cost of anything they supply (e.g. the cost of getting it to you door - product, shipping, tax) and it'll get to you *massively faster* with no hidden surprises. I suspect we can beat most of what's on offer on that site when you consider their hidden costs. Here are some examples! 

*USPLabs Jack3d Micro:*

BB.com total cost (product & shipping) = £25.52

BodybuildingWarehouse.co.uk (FREE delivery) = £24.89 (http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/usplabs-jack3d-micro-146g)

*Pharma Freak Ripped Freak - 60 Caps:*

BB.com total cost (product & shipping) = £31.12

BodybuildingWarehouse.co.uk (FREE delivery) = £27.98 (http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/pharma-freak-ripped-freak-60-caps)

*MusclePharm Assault (32 Servings):*

BB.com total cost (product & shipping) = £29.39

BodybuildingWarehouse.co.uk (FREE delivery) = £23.44 (http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/musclepharm-assault-736g)

*SuperPump Max:*

BB.com total cost (product & shipping) = £29.63

BodybuildingWarehouse.co.uk price (FREE delivery) = £28.93 (http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/gaspari-superpump-max-640g)

Plus.....

- all the above examples are using "Super Saver delivery" - their cheapest option which takes "6-14 business days", to get 2-5 day delivery you'd have to pay a huge "£33.35"!

- all the above examples ignore any taxes you might get hit with - VAT is 20% alone... let alone handling charges Royal Mail or Parcel Force might add on.

With us? Delivery is typically next day, and *free* - for proof.... just read our trust pilot reviews. We offer superfast delivery without the silly charges and the total cost of getting the products to your door is typically better. No extra taxes, no silly delivery charge, no massive wait for your order, just one simple price that you get from the start 

*Bodybuilding Warehouse Reviews (Click Here)*


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

BBWarehouse said:


> We are happy to match the landed cost of anything they supply (e.g. the cost of getting it to you door - product, shipping, tax) and it'll get to you *massively faster* with no hidden surprises. I suspect we can beat most of what's on offer on that site when you consider their hidden costs. Here are some examples!
> 
> *USPLabs Jack3d Micro:*
> 
> ...


Do you guys ever do offers like 3 for 2 or BOGOF? Or are your prices pretty much constant? (sorry to everyone for sounding like a right cheap git!!)


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

MyronGainz said:


> Do you guys ever do offers like 3 for 2 or BOGOF? Or are your prices pretty much constant? (sorry to everyone for sounding like a right cheap git!!)


We do a range of different offers - sometimes we'll do straight 20% off XXX type deals, sometimes buy 1, get 1 half price, and yep we've done buy 2/3 get 1 free. We tend to send out 3-4 deals a week on a variety of products via our newsletter.

We also give 2% cashback on purchases of BBW or Warrior Supplements, and 1% back on everything else - plus 10p for every review you write on site, and even 5p for every "like" you make on the facebook buttons on site  - more info here: https://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/rewards/


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

BBWarehouse said:


> We are happy to match the landed cost of anything they supply (e.g. the cost of getting it to you door - product, shipping, tax) and it'll get to you *massively faster* with no hidden surprises. I suspect we can beat most of what's on offer on that site when you consider their hidden costs. Here are some examples!
> 
> *USPLabs Jack3d Micro:*
> 
> ...


Brilliant. What about these products?

MuscleTech Anotest

MuscleTech Push10

Dymatize Whey Protein Isolate 2kg

ON Whey and Casein 2kg

ON Whey 5kg

ON Instantised BCAA powder


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I bought a T-Shirt from there once and didn't get charge tax. The shipping cost was particularly nasty though. Then I found the majority of their products could be sourced elsewhere much cheaper.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

DanMac said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone ordered from bodybuilding.com for UK delivery? They state on their site that its uncommon for orders to be charged tax, but I would like to know if this is the case..
> 
> Dan.


Depends.

Customs tax is payable if the goods are over a certain value, then you pay a percentage of that value based on the products "commodity code" simples.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

DanMac said:


> Brilliant. What about these products?
> 
> MuscleTech Anotest
> 
> ...


We don't stock Muscletech but have a look on site at what else we have - the prices I quoted above weren't special offers, just our ordinary, every day LOW prices  we want to offer the best prices and service on the net and deliver our customers a wonderful shopping experience - www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk

You always get an additional cashback incentive with us too, on top of your normal low prices, from our rewards scheme here (no points, just pounds): http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/rewards/


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

Ordered a few times (4 times already this year) and had no issues at all. 3 Orders included whey.

I have "heard" it helps if it is delivered to a business/place of work - rather than a house address.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

I order small things from there like own brand Multivitamins and Now Foods Greentea etc,

some items ship from Holland and others the USA, it takes about 14 days if its coming

from the USA and 4-5 days from Holland (this is with the economy delivery).

You cant tell where its going to ship from which is a shame otherwise if it was Holland you could order

over £15 worth with no risk of customs charges.

But I can tell you upto now the own label stuff always comes from the USA and the few Now Foods

items I order come from Holland.


----------



## welshplum84 (Oct 13, 2012)

I just ordered from BB.com, they have opened up a distribution center in the Netherlands so there is less hassle about customs.

Change your country to the UK and there will be a disclaimer on the page stating this


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

u no bodybuilding.com have a uk website lol


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Anyone who wants muscletech products deserves to be charged import tax and possibly also stupid tax.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ordering protein from the US is particularly problematic as there are strict controls on milk products being imported into the EU. The US feed their cattle antibiotics etc that are banned in the UK on welfare grounds, and unless the US producer has a certificate stating these drugs are not present in the product, it cannot be imported legally into the EU. DEFRA are the people who deal with the licensing issues.

Some may get through because the company imports to the EU and have the relevant licence.

Whether duty etc is charged is based on value. VAT is due on goods of a value above £18....you will be charged when import duties (customs duty, agricultural duty and VAT) total €10 or more. The collection is done by the postal companies and they add their own fee on - for Parcelforce it's around £8.

Duty rate for chocolate whey protein typically 8.3% + €16.63/100kg agricultural duty. For other flavours it's 7.6% + €16.63/100kg ..however the agricultural element may be different depending on the actual whey content of the product.....

Saying that....if they have a distribution centre in the Netherlands, it shouldn't be so much of an issue, assuming the goods are delivered duty paid...


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks like this Netherlands distribution centre could be the answer! They have bogof on assault atm. But lack of funds and a shed load of bulk powders are holding me back.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Bodybuilding.com are heavily advertising in the new UK magazine Train so I thought it was time to test the system and see if it is viable to save money. I first took part in their chat facility to ask if my intended order was stocked in their Netherlands warehouse which it wasn't and I couldn't really get a definitive answer as to whether extra import duty or taxes will be added but we will see.

A few mates have been enjoying Dymatize xpand 2x and bodybuilding.com have a BOGOF on the 40 serving.

Just to mention that soon there will be a function on their website telling you which products are in the. Netherlands which will save the chat function

So I ordered 4 tubs of the 40 servings with a total cost of £48 which qualified for a Free Postage and a Free Gift worth £3.77

Total saving is over £133 so there is a considerable saving to account for any extra charges.

Fingers crossed


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Must be able to buy Whey from them as it's the top selling product by UK customers

http://uk.bodybuilding.com/store/top50.htm


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Also Royal Mail / Parcel force slap a £13.50 handling charge on to the parcel... Because they can


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Is the charge when it's over a certain weight or when the value is greater than £50 or is it just a lottery?


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

I ordered from them. No handling charges either time


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

If you pay by credit card do you get charged a conversion fee as I have been with Prozis despite the prices being shown in £'s


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

OptimumPT said:


> If you pay by credit card do you get charged a conversion fee as I have been with Prozis despite the prices being shown in £'s


I dunno, i paidw with a pre paid debit card


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

My parcel is currently sitting in customs at Isleworth, I take it that this is normal for deliveries from the states?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

If a parcel is from within the EU there are no customs charges.

If they are from out of the EU and I believe over the amount of £15 then there is a charge for customs.


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

If you ordered from the UK store, irrespective of where it ships from I dont believe customs is a problem. It just takes a little longer to get here, as bb.com dont have it in stock @ their Netherlands depo


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

It shipped from the US as it wasn't in stock at the Netherlands depot. I had seen somewhere that if you order under £50 it is more likely to escape charges so I ordered £48 worth as a test purchase. Been sat in customs for a day having been ordered last Tuesday.


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

OptimumPT said:


> It shipped from the US as it wasn't in stock at the Netherlands depot. I had seen somewhere that if you order under £50 it is more likely to escape charges so I ordered £48 worth as a test purchase. Been sat in customs for a day having been ordered last Tuesday.


From their website

Your order will be sent from our shipping facility in the Netherlands. If a certain product is not available, we will expedite the product from the US to reach you straight away and cover the cost of expedited shipping and customs duties.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, that conflicts with advice from 'anatomic Anna' on their live chat function who advised me that charges were likely but I took the plunge anyway, I will report the result.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Parcel arrived today, shipped from the US in just under a week, NO Charges and a saving of £133 on 4 tubs of pre workout. Highly recommended if they have the deal you want.


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ive never been charged extra tax from them, they dispatch from Holland for UK customers so no need to charge extra


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I've also just ordered Super Cissus from there, saved a lot on it!

I was explained that you just have to add the products to your basket, and then ask their live support if they have those items in stock in the EU warehouse. Went pretty smoothly. Just quite a high shipping charge... :mellow:


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

I have just placed my 4th order, first 2 were for £48 and the 3rd was for £68 to test the theory of charges over £50. All have been free delivery with no charges via customs and have taken 7 days from placing order. Saved a tidy packet.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

OptimumPT said:


> I have just placed my 4th order, first 2 were for £48 and the 3rd was for £68 to test the theory of charges over £50. All have been free delivery with no charges via customs and have taken 7 days from placing order. Saved a tidy packet.


Weird stuff... I just talked with them again, they said that I would be responsible for customs duties if I ordered anything. Shame as they have pretty nice deals, buy 1 get 1 for free etc...

But I'm not willing to risk to pay £20 + 25% of the item value to get it into Denmark... :surrender:


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

They did tell me I would be liable as well for charges but nothing as yet on the 3 deliveries.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

DanishM said:


> Weird stuff... I just talked with them again, they said that I would be responsible for customs duties if I ordered anything. Shame as they have pretty nice deals, buy 1 get 1 for free etc...
> 
> But I'm not willing to risk to pay £20 + 25% of the item value to get it into Denmark... :surrender:


When you combine the buy 1 get 1 free with the 10% discount code and free delivery over £47 there are excellent deals to be had


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

DazUKM said:


> Seen the shipping cost?!


this, haha fckin hell man, why would you?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Free delivery over £47? Not to Denmark anyways... Shipping starts at like $7 just for small pre workouts and goes over $100 very quickly! :thumbdown:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

try myprotein,the protein works etc, dont waste money on shipping seriously, dont use that site again, total waste of money, you might get a few "freebies" but your paying stupid amount for delivery


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh, didn't realise it was so expensive to ship to your neck if the woods. Free to UK over £47 which is why my first orders were £48, and you get a free gift thrown in as well.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> try myprotein,the protein works etc, dont waste money on shipping seriously, dont use that site again, total waste of money, you might get a few "freebies" but your paying stupid amount for delivery


Agree on this. Get everything you can from there. But if you need some pills that the bulk supplies don't have, then it's a good place to shop. I got Super Cissus very cheap - saved £15 a tub compared to other retailers, even after shipping costs.


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

It is definitely worthwhile having a look out for pre/intra workout stuff from bb.com. Often their offers are cheaper then the bulk suppliers here, but protein always should be purchased from the bulk suppliers imho


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Totally agree, don't fancy risking whey being thrown around by numerous people on that long journey and whey from bulk suppliers is far cheaper. All pre workouts I have ordered from them have arrived in perfect order and importantly half the price.


----------

